
OptionPlan, an app for founders looking to design a stock option plan - arihelgason
https://www.indexventures.com/optionplan
======
cfontes
This is very interesting, thanks for sharing it.

Would also nice to have later series on it, like a Series B or C employee and
so on, if there is data for those cases.

I am on the later series and it's really hard to know where you stand on the
scale of "got fucked" to "Yay!"

------
domjacquesson
Thx @cfontes - The model has already been stress-tested for Series B/C and it
scales. We just didn't want to over-complicate the app at launch. If more
people share your pov, we can get this released pretty quickly...

